# Little WIP furry fic~~



## Candy Corn (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey! Candy corn here~ I did write myself into the story, if you were wondering. I know it's sinful... I couldn't help myself.

Here's the link: www.quotev.com: Dark Demon's past


----------

